# rhom



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

sold to me as a rhom from rio xingu by george at shark aquarium. wanted opinions to make sure, the fish has some pretty pronounced belly scutes if im not mistaken. please give me your opinion.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

basically just want to make sure this is a rhom!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Need a better picture, but could also be a sanchezi or compressus.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah, its def not a compressus, the pic might be a little deceiving, but i want to make sure its not a sanchezi. this fish has like 5 very pronounced scutes but they are only on the rear part of his belly, dont sanchezi have scutes that run along the majority of the length of the body??


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

IMO thats a rhom, what size is it? if about 6" id say its still a subadult juvi, let it grow and get some better shots as he gets more comfortable.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

if it came from shark aquarium and was sold to you as a rhom then it is a rhom, george knows what he is doing


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

need better picture.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

my sanchezi's scute runs all the way from his lower jaw. i think its a rhom. the fins are to dark to be sanchezi IMO, also sanchezi usually have a white band through there tail not a solid color


----------



## jcisneros69 (Aug 25, 2008)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> sold to me as a rhom from rio xingu by george at shark aquarium. wanted opinions to make sure, the fish has some pretty pronounced belly scutes if im not mistaken. please give me your opinion.


lookes almnost like a ..elong piranha... could be rong..?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

The more I look at this pic, the more I'm thinking sanchezi. I count 15 dorsal fin rays which points towards sanchezi...rhoms have 16-17. Do you have any newer pictures or more shots of the dorsal fin?


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm thinking rhom but need better pictures. ^above post is giving a good point though.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i think rhom, any new pictures?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> if it came from shark aquarium and was sold to you as a rhom then it is a rhom, george knows what he is doing


I agree but I can see why it may be confused for a sanchezi in that pic. If it was not sold to you by George or Pedro than I would have said sanchezi based on your pic but both SA and AS have very good reputations. Some better pics would help.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Could be an Hollandi like the one i just sold......! here it is!
View attachment 177065


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

from the pic posted, it appears to be a juvi rhom. Some additional photos of the tail, belly and side profile of the fish would help with a more definate ID.
-g


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like Hollandi very much

Orhan DAĞCI


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

not a sanchezi, too many dorsal fin rays.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

fett529 said:


> not a sanchezi, too many dorsal fin rays.


Which pic are you looking at?

piccius's pic is of a different fish.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> not a sanchezi, too many dorsal fin rays.


Which pic are you looking at?

piccius's pic is of a different fish.
[/quote]
oh yeah i was looking at the wrong one.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> basically just want to make sure this is a rhom!


I believe it is afer enlarging the pic out to its max size.


----------

